# Samsung Video-Kamera installieren



## Krankes-Kaff (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

leider habe ich ein ziemliches Problem mit meiner Videokamera.
Ich habe Sie anfang diesen Jahres gekauft, damals hatte ich die Software auf einer CD und konnte die Kamera ohne irgenwelche Probleme an den PC anschließen.

Leider musste ich in der Zwischenzeit meinen PC formatieren.
Nun wollte ich die Kamera wieder anschließen aber der PC registriert sie nach dem Anschließen überhaupt nicht.  (Anschluss an USB)

Der PC gibt zwar das akustische Signal wieder, reagiert aber nicht.

Unter "Hardware sicher entfernen" steht auch nichts in der Liste.

Nun habe ich von der Samsung-Website alle Treiber runter geladen uns installiert aber der PC nimmt die Kamera trotzdem nicht an.


Was kann ich nun noch ausprobieren?


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------

